# Track Design Question



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm building a track table at the moment (I will post pics soon), but for now I only have a small oval of Kato Unitrack on my coffee table to play with. 

As I said in another thread I am getting back into it after 40 years ...

Anyway, my question here is about a layout design. If I use a design that specifically uses Kato track then obviously there won't be a problem. But what If I see a design of a neat layout that just has a picture to go from? I can imagine I could reproduce it to a great degree - but I also imagine it wouldn't quite match up at some points. What I am asking is, is it possible to make any track design work with only the pieces offered by, say, Kato?

I also see that the track on my coffee table can be "fudged" a little bit without causing any problems with the running trains. That is I can move a long straight piece +/- 1/4" and it doesn't cause a problem for the running train. Is this part of a "legal" way to make a track plan work with track that it wasn't "designed" for.

Just interested in your thoughts. Smack me down as needed. Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Generally, track layout plans can be tweaked a bit to work with most track systems and the inventory of track sections (straight lengths, turnout sizes, etc.) available.

However, you might have to fiddle a bit when using "integral roadbed" track. You have less adjustment potential with those than you would with simple track (without integral roadbed) which would allow you to easily trim sections to length and also incorporate flextrack.

I'd suggest you try out a track layout software package. Take a look at:

www.anyrail.com ... you can download a starter version for free.

http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html ... total freeware ... the developer is a member on our forum.

I believe that both software packages have Kato Unitrack libraries already built in.

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used the Anyrail package and highly recommend getting the full version. I learned the hard way that it can cost time money and large amounts of disappointment when a hand drawn plan just does not come together. The Anyrail program even can calculate slopes and when curves are to tight. 

That said prior to going forward with using the Kayto system track that you have see what your local hobby shops carry. I say this because if you need a part you will need to have a place to get it. Sending away for a few single forgotten pieces can be frustrating. I am not familiar with that system but make sure that the variety of parts you will need is readily available. Also check that there are adapters to connect it to standard snap track or another type. The ability to use Snap track gives you a great solution to get a part temporally if you need to order something. Also almost any part can be found or made using Snap or Flex track.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tkruger said:


> The ability to use Snap track gives you a great solution to get a part temporally if you need to order something. Also almost any part can be found or made using Snap or Flex track.


I agree. 

Routerman


----------



## hotchevymanzach (Jul 31, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Generally, track layout plans can be tweaked a bit to work with most track systems and the inventory of track sections (straight lengths, turnout sizes, etc.) available.
> 
> However, you might have to fiddle a bit when using "integral roadbed" track. You have less adjustment potential with those than you would with simple track (without integral roadbed) which would allow you to easily trim sections to length and also incorporate flextrack.
> 
> ...


I personaly have tried both and anyrail well if you want to put out some money for it then go for it and scarm i dont like the functionality of it nothing against the guy who made it. I use Right Track Software 10.0 like it its free and very functional and its a full version. comes already with atlas track in the library.


----------

